
Ask HN: Books of Problem Sets - _spoonman
Hi all,<p>Considering going through some MOOC&#x27;s to brush up on and learn some new math. One thing I&#x27;m looking for are books containing tons of problem sets so I can practice (maybe ones with answers in the back). Are textbooks my only option here?
======
mindcrime
A lot of times you can find old problem sets, quizzes and tests on the course
websites for past sections of courses. Just google something like

[https://www.google.com/search?q="linear+algebra"+problems+si...](https://www.google.com/search?q="linear+algebra"+problems+site%3A.edu)

[https://www.google.com/search?num=50&newwindow=1&q=calculus+...](https://www.google.com/search?num=50&newwindow=1&q=calculus+tests+site%3A.edu)

[https://www.google.com/search?num=50&newwindow=1&q=calculus+...](https://www.google.com/search?num=50&newwindow=1&q=calculus+quizzes+site%3A.edu)

or variations on that theme. There's a ton of stuff out there.

If you want a print book, check the various "Schaums Outlines" books, or books
in the "For Dummies" series with "Workbook" in the title (ex, "Calculus
Workbook for Dummies", etc.) There's also the "Problem Solvers" books and
those "Humongous Book of X" books. For example:

[https://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Solved-Problems-Calculus-
Outl...](https://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Solved-Problems-Calculus-
Outlines/dp/0071635343/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1466045579&sr=1-2&keywords=calculus+problems)

[https://www.amazon.com/Humongous-Book-Calculus-
Problems/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Humongous-Book-Calculus-
Problems/dp/1592575129/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1466045579&sr=1-1&keywords=calculus+problems)

[https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Workbook-Dummies-Mark-
Ryan/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Workbook-Dummies-Mark-
Ryan/dp/1119013925/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1466045660&sr=1-1&keywords=calculus+workbook+for+dummies)

[https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Problem-Solver-Solvers-
Solut...](https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Problem-Solver-Solvers-
Solution/dp/0878915052/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1466045679&sr=1-1&keywords=problem+solvers+calculus)

and so on...

~~~
_spoonman
Schaum's. Now that you mentioned it I think someone on HN was talking about
that but couldn't for the life of me remember. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
mindcrime
Anytime.

------
lsiebert
I believe reddit has a daily programming subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer](https://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer)

